# Ads between posts



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I saw an ad between posts this morning in a thread. Was that just a test? Sign of things to come?

Anybody else notice it?


----------



## Steven R Jones (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi this is Steven from Capable Networks. Yes, we are experimenting with different ad units on the site. This "ad between posts" is by no means a permanent placement and actually should only be displayed to visitors (as opposed to registered members).

You will likely see this particular unit disappear when the campaign is over.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Steven R Jones said:


> Hi this is Steven from Capable Networks. Yes, we are experimenting with different ad units on the site. This "ad between posts" is by no means a permanent placement and actually should only be displayed to visitors (as opposed to registered members).
> 
> You will likely see this particular unit disappear when the campaign is over.


Ah! That explains it. I was on a new computer and hadn't yet logged in. Thought I was going nuts.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

